
Free PostgreSQL Admin app Postage features and fixes - justintocci
Windows release is very stable<p>Force directed explain<p>New menu setup improves ease of use<p>Color adds clarity to object tree<p>WorkflowProducts.com&#x2F;postage.html
======
justintocci
[http://www.workflowproducts.com/postage.html](http://www.workflowproducts.com/postage.html)

